# Grey bars on the HD channels



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

I just woke up this morning to find grey bars on all of my HD channels taking everything from 16:9 to 4:3! It's happening on my local OTA HD channels as well. My receiver must have just taken a software update or something because when I went to bed last night, everything was fine. I've checked my settings under HDTV setup, and the receiver is set to 16:9.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Try pressing the Page Up button a few times.

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3.shtml


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

JeffBostock said:


> I just woke up this morning to find grey bars on all of my HD channels taking everything from 16:9 to 4:3! It's happening on my local OTA HD channels as well. My receiver must have just taken a software update or something because when I went to bed last night, everything was fine. I've checked my settings under HDTV setup, and the receiver is set to 16:9.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Gray bars on all hd is one of the 622 format options. THe "*" key changes format cycling through several options. For 16:9 HD material you want to cycle back to normal. Note that there are two seperate sets of formats. One is for sd broadcast and one is for HD broadcast. So for example you can set SD to gray bar and HD to normal.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah the * button fixed it...I never realized you could switch modes with that button. Thanks!



tnsprin said:


> Gray bars on all hd is one of the 622 format options. THe "*" key changes format cycling through several options. For 16:9 HD material you want to cycle back to normal. Note that there are two seperate sets of formats. One is for sd broadcast and one is for HD broadcast. So for example you can set SD to gray bar and HD to normal.


----------

